# Proform 730cs Treadmill Repairs



## Aderas (Apr 24, 2009)

I have an old Proform 730cs treadmill that (long story short) started encountering some issues a while back.

When running or walking on it for more than 20-30 minutes it has a tendency to shut down by tripping the automatic breaker on the treadmill's base. Sometimes this is accompanied by a slightly acrid smell, and so I stopped using it.

I have the time to try and fix it now, but I'm not entirely sure what to check for. I'm assuming the motor itself is what is causing the issue, and that it needs to be replaced. Is there a reliable way I could diagnose it, and if it is the motor, what would be the best way to go about getting a replacement?

I've done a quick search on Google for a 2.5hp treadmill motor and see things that look like they'd work, but I figured I'd ask the reliable folks hereabouts before I just go start buying parts.


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

First thing I would check for is airflow/ventilation. Use compressed air to blow out any dust from the entire area around the motor including any openings in the motor itself. Look for any debris from the belt since they tend to wear.

Has the belt ever been lubricated? Rollers? Drive parts? If not, the motor may just be getting overworked.

How 'old'? Have you contacted the company?


----------



## Aderas (Apr 24, 2009)

It's at least ten years old by my count, my father had this when I was young.

I doubt he has performed any routine maintenance since it wasn't being used for many years, so that would be a good place to start! Might be cheaper than the motor at least.

I haven't tried contacting the company as I'm certain the device must be out of warranty by this point. I'll follow their maintenance steps on the website and if I still have issues I'll try contacting them, and if that fails then I'll come back here.


----------

